# Gmr



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys I just wanted to give a heads up. GMR is full of carp right now. At least in the West Carrolton area.  Not sure on the cats but I have seen a ton of carp and even some pike. Im hoping to do some fishing this weekend. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a pike even


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. My work schedule won't allow to fish the next few days and my other free days I'm going on a carp trip up to Lake Erie. If it wasn't for all of that, I'd run up there and give it a shot. Are these carp above or below the West Carrolton Dam? How big are the pike?


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

GMR Guy.. The pike were mostly on the small side. Biggest one Im estimated was 24 to 30 inches (maybe) I guess we were above the dam. It was the 1st time I have been on the water there and it was night time. I plan on going out on it this weekend. I'll have better details for you since it will be in daylight.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I thought you said Crap, 'cause all of us know that sometimes the Mighty GMR can go to Crap! I wish I was going to be in town, but i'm not.


----------

